# Need advice not sure what I'm doing HighLight Co2 NPT?



## growfastplants (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all I am sorta needing some advice... as I'm not sure what I am doing lol

So I recently revamped my tank and converted to soil.
I put some miracle organic potting soil in my tank with some clay. 
topped it off with playsand and fluorite.

Pretty heavily planted.. with some fish... 10 cardinals 8 black neons.. 
My tank is a 33 gallon long so.. 12x48x12..
I got a 48" T5 Light with 1 54w6500k HO bulb and 1 28w T5 10 000k bulb on it running around 8 hours a day with co2..2-3bps..
Seems like everything is going great.. i haven't been dosing anything..

Question is this a bad setup? Should I be dosing?Will I run out of nutrients in my soil fast?
I sorta experimented off on my own here.. 

Any thoughts input would help lots!


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

growfastplants said:


> Hi all I am sorta needing some advice... as I'm not sure what I am doing lol
> 
> So I recently revamped my tank and converted to soil.
> I put some miracle organic potting soil in my tank with some clay.
> ...


you'll definitely need to fertilize with that high of lighting especially if you're lighting is only 12" off the substrate.

I was curious about a setup like this and made a thread (its pretty recent in the el natural section if you'd like to read the responses I got). Michael gave me the best and most appropriate response. also is the fluorite mixed together with the sand? I'd be pretty worried about the anaerobic build up if I were you. personally, that sounds like way too much lighting. algae blooms will with out a doubt hit your tank in given time. probably sooner than you expect.

best of luck though! hope it turns out ok for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This seems to be a hot topic!

My guess is that you will have algae problems with that much light. You could reduce your photoperiod, try running the fixture with just one tube in it (some will work, some won't), or raise the fixture so that it is about 18"-20" above the substrate.

Lighting is one of the most confusing subjects in the hobby. The only way to really know how much light you have is to measure it with a PAR meter. My recommendation above should give you about 60 PAR at the substrate. My Walstad tanks do well with this amount of light. I do not fertilize or supplement CO2, but I do stock rather heavily and feed the fish generously.


----------



## growfastplants (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone..

I think I may possibly run into algae issues too... But I will wait for it, first case I see of it I will switch it out..

Best would be to probably change to 2 regular non high output T5's... though (as soon as I can afford one haha) I am just worried about light distribution in the tank as one tube looks kinda dull  Not sure how to raise the fixture lol I wish they made legs that allow me to adjust the height

My previous setup people told me I was going to run into loads of algae issues with 2x 54HO bulbs over my tank just 12" off substrate. However I didn't have too much algae issues with flourite + sand root tabs and EI dosing.. + co2








This tank ran for a year, however I wanted to try something different so I am trying this method!


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

the NO wouldn't put out enough light to be In the high intensity category, maybe not even in the moderate category for that matter... I think 1 tube would probably suit your tank better. or even better would be to find a way to lift the lighting 6" or so. I bent some coat hangers to lift my lighting. I'm terrible with DIY stuff so I'm sure you can manage. 

that's good to hear you didn't run into too many problems with algae, I've ran into diatoms and a little bit of GSA for while and I'm running 4.6 watts per gallon. which is definitely why I lifted my lighting. im even considering putting less powerful lights in. anyway, best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## growfastplants (Nov 28, 2011)

Just an update this has been running for 2 weeks now, no algae, the plants are growing really....fast and I notice 1 stem of glosso (only stem i planted lol)... carpeting taking off real fast!!

I'm afraid of algae booms, and nutrients running out but ill keep yall updated..

might raise the lights and keep 1 ho when i do a diy thing to raise it


----------



## growfastplants (Nov 28, 2011)

This is just 2 days growth.. the hygro... grows insanely...fast lol


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Many high-tech people don't believe you can get that kind of growth without ferts and CO2, but I've come to expect it in new Walstad tanks. It does slow down after a few months--and that's a good thing, lol.


----------



## growfastplants (Nov 28, 2011)

*small update*

Now with Walstad method (dirt) and high lights (I removed 1HO T5, and raised fixture .... about 4" above the top...

New photo :










Got glosso going in the front ... its spreading )
bit of hairgrass too but i'll probly remove it


----------



## growfastplants (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi guys!

I need some advice!

So I moved the fixture 4" off the top and only have 1 tube HO T5.
Growth is good but alot slower then before.. plus there is no algae!

Anyways I would like to do EI dosage.. should I follow regular dose for my tank or should i begin dosing .. much less then the required amount with 50% water changes every week?

Any help is good 

So ultimately asking is dosing in a dirted tank gonna hurt my plants or my fish due to the excess nutrients or no since i will be resetting the balance when i do 50% wc?

Thanks


----------

